#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-12
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 256. dzień roku: „Nie ma lepszej inwestycji dla narodu niż napełnienie dzieci mlekiem. (Winston Churchill)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 256. dzień roku: ?Nie ma lepszej inwestycji dla narodu niż napełnienie dzieci mlekiem. (Winston Churchill)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 256. day of the year: ?There is no better investment for the people than filling children breast milk. (Winston Churchill)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-13
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<pavlushka> Eid Mubarak Every one :) \o/
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-14
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 259. dzień roku: „Filozofować to uczyć się umierać. (Montaigne)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 259. dzień roku: ?Filozofować to uczyć się umierać. (Montaigne)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 259. day of the year: ?To philosophize is to learn how to die. (Montaigne)?
<lubmil> .c 366-259
<ChanSeba> lubmil: Nie udało się obliczyć.
<lubmil> =107
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-15
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !pdk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 259. dzień roku: „Filozofować to uczyć się umierać. (Montaigne)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 259. dzień roku: ?Filozofować to uczyć się umierać. (Montaigne)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 259. day of the year: ?To philosophize is to learn how to die. (Montaigne)?
<lubmil> !pdk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-16
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk świeżo otwarty
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 260. dzień roku: „Francja wchłonie i przyjmie każdego, kto przejmuje ją, - na innych dąsa się i obraża, traktuje jak barbarzyńców. (Bobkowski)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 260. dzień roku: ?Francja wchłonie i przyjmie każdego, kto przejmuje ją, - na innych dąsa się i obraża, traktuje jak barbarzyńców. (Bobkowski)?
<ChanSeba> Saying for 260. day of the year: ?France will perceive and accept everyone who takes it - on the other is offended and offends perceives as barbarians. (Bobkowski)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-17
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lub`> !pk
<ChanSeba> lub`: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lub`> !dk
<ChanSeba> lub`: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en mus tu
<ChanSeba> mus here
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en musi tu
<ChanSeba> there must
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 261. dzień roku: „Miarą geniuszu jest charakter. (Wittgenstein)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en <ChanSeba> Sentencja na 261. dzień roku: ?Miarą geniuszu jest charakter. (Wittgenstein)?
<ChanSeba> <ChanSeba> Saying 261. day of the year: ?The measure of genius is character. (Wittgenstein)?
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 18 Sep 2016 00:04:00 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
<lubmil> .s
<ChanSeba> Sentencja na 262. dzień roku: „Więcej bredni powiedzieć może głupiec w pięciu minutach niż mędrzec przez pięć lat odgadnąć. (Irzykowski)”
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en Sentencja na 262. dzień roku: ?Więcej bredni powiedzieć może głupiec w pięciu minutach niż mędrzec przez pięć lat odgadnąć. (Irzykowski)?
<ChanSeba> Saying 262. day of the year: ?More drivel to say may be a fool for five minutes than wise men for five years to guess. (Irzykowski)?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-09-18
<lubmil> dzień
#ubuntu-pk 2018-09-14
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> (1) I'm setting hostname on 14.04 lts. but its not setting that (2) I'm setting host to IP mapping in /etc/hosts and then pinging it and getting ping: unknown host in response. What's happening ?
#ubuntu-pk 2018-09-16
<ajmalworld> linux mint
<ajmalworld> hello g
<ajmalworld> gandi movies show kro
